
Show HN: Handy Nginx configuration templates - timgws
https://github.com/timgws/handy-nginx-includes
======
avail
Caddy [1] could also be used. It is a server coded in Go, and is made for
everyone (tech savvy or not). The configuration is really simple, and
something that took ~100 lines to configure with nginx (let's say a proxy
vhost), would only take ~5 with Caddy. Oh, it also uses HTTP/2 by default (if
the user's browser supports it) and generates letsencrypt certificates
automatically.

[1] [https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/)

